# Leatt Brace 3DF Protketorenjacke erfahrungen



## Redic1991 (2. Januar 2013)

hi,
will mich jetzt nach 4 jahren von meiner IXS Jacket trennen.
Will jetzt aufjedenfall eine die nich so aufträgt wie die IXS in der ich eher wie der Terminator aussah =)

Habe mir die Nukeproof Critical Armour bestellt aber da die wohl eine seltsame Auslegung der größe XL haben habe ich sie gleich wieder zurück geschickt.

So nun bin ich auf die Leatt Brace gestossen.
Hat die schon jemand? 

vielen Dank schonmal =)


----------



## Freak35 (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wie ist die Nukeproof Jacket den verarbeitet? Wie fühlt sich der Schaumrückenprotektor so an? Eher stabil oder so konstruiert, dass er bei einem Sturz auf steinigem Untergrund gleich aufplatzt?

Zur Leatt Safety Jacket: Habe in einem Bike Magazin gelesen, dass sie eher für Enduro geeignet sein soll. Sie ist meines Wissens nach noch nicht verfügbar. Laut crc erst ab dem 14.05.2013.http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=89052 Außerdem sieht sie sehr unstabil aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Januar 2013)

Nabend,

ich hab mir heute die Ortema Max Dynamic Safety Jacke bestellt. Schau mal drüber, vielleicht möchtest Infos, sobald ich sie habe. Wenn ja, dann schreib mich einfach mal die Tage an. Sollte kommende Woche hier sein. Als Neckbrace habe ich ein Leatt GPX Club 3.
Meine bisherige Jacke ist auch eine IXS aber die nervt mich einfach nur, weil sie ständig verrutscht und das letzte Teil vom Rückenpanzer ins Genick schiebt...


----------



## Redic1991 (4. Januar 2013)

Die Nukeproof fand ich echt top ! Super verarbeitet usw, der Rückenprotektor hat auf mich einen guten eindruck gemacht


----------



## Schnitte (4. Januar 2013)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ist die Nukeproof Jacket den verarbeitet? Wie fühlt sich der Schaumrückenprotektor so an? Eher stabil oder so konstruiert, dass er bei einem Sturz auf steinigem Untergrund gleich aufplatzt?
> 
> Zur Leatt Safety Jacket: Habe in einem Bike Magazin gelesen, dass sie eher für Enduro geeignet sein soll. Sie ist meines Wissens nach noch nicht verfügbar. Laut crc erst ab dem 14.05.2013.http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=89052 Außerdem sieht sie sehr unstabil aus....



ist eine gut verarbeitete Jacke und hält bei einem Sturz gut dagegen  kann dahin gehend eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Allerdings fällt sie sehr klein aus. Also lieber eine Nummer Größe kaufen


----------



## Freak35 (4. Januar 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ist eine gut verarbeitete Jacke und hält bei einem Sturz gut dagegen  kann dahin gehend eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. Allerdings fällt sie sehr klein aus. Also lieber eine Nummer Größe kaufen



Du sprichst von der Nukeproof oder?


----------



## Freak35 (4. Januar 2013)

@Schnitte: Bei welcher Körpergröße trägst du welche Größe? Die Nukeproof scheint ja echt gut zu sein??!! Habe auch schon sehr schlechte Sachen über die Jacket gehört...z.B. dass der Rückenprotektor so unstabil konstruiert ist, dass er nach einem Sturz auf steinigem Untergrund aufplatzt? Stimmt also doch nicht?! Und die Verarbeitung ist auch gut?

Danke für eure Antworten! Sind mir sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Schnitte (4. Januar 2013)

also bisher habe ich mich noch nicht auf total steinigen untergrund mit meinem Rücken voran gepackt...von daher kann ich das schwer beurteilen. Allgemein sollte man dies ja vermeiden 
letztendlich kann man sagen, die Jacke liegt gut an, verrutscht nicht und das Material verhärtet bei einem Sturz. Ich bin damit extrem zufrieden. Bei meiner alten Jacke hat sich der Rückenprotektor bei einem richtig harten sturz auf einmal verschoben, obwohl die Jacke entsprechend eng anlag...aber das positiver ist, ist fraglich...

ich trage die Jacke in L und bin 180 cm groß. Nukeproof hat mir auf Anfrage mal eine siz chart geschickt:
Critical Armour Base/Jacket/Vest
Small
Medium
Large
X-Large
Chest - Inches
32"-33"
34"-35"
36"-38"
39"-42"
Waist -Inches
27"-29"
30"-32"
33"-35"
36"-38"
Chest - Centimetres
84cm-86cm
86cm-91cm
91cm-96cm
96cm-104cm
Waist - Centimetres
69cm-74cm
76cm-81cm
84cm-89cm
91cm-97cm

vielleicht hilft sie dir ja weiter 

desweiteren habe ich vor dem Kauf mit einigen Leuten gesprochen, die die Jacke seit geraumer Zeit fahren. Von allen 3 Befragten, hat niemand etwas negatives gesagt. Natürlich wird es auch Leute mit negative Erfahrungen geben. Aber ich denke das wird jede Jacke ihre nachteile haben...


----------



## Schnitte (4. Januar 2013)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Du sprichst von der Nukeproof oder?



ja genau, ich sprach von nukeproof. sorry, hätte ich wohl dazu schreiben sollen


----------



## Freak35 (4. Januar 2013)

@Schnitte: Vielen Dank! Werde sie mir wahrscheinlich in Größe L holen....bin 1,77cm...


----------



## Freak35 (4. Januar 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ja genau, ich sprach von nukeproof. sorry, hätte ich wohl dazu schreiben sollen



Nicht schlimm  Noch eine Frage: Kann man bei der Nukeproof den Rückenprotektor abnehmen und einzeln fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (4. Januar 2013)

@Freak35

man kann ihn abnehmen und somit sicherlich auch einzeln fahren. habe allerdings noch nicht probiert...habe die jacke erst am WE das erste Mal richtig getestet (inkl. Sturz). Durch die Schaumprotektoren habe ich die Jacke so gut wie gar nicht gemerkt  zumal ich noch einen Rückenprotektor von IXS habe, welche ich für einzelfahrten ohne Neckbrace eher nutzen würde.
Bei dem Rückenteil von IXS sind Ösen vorhanden für Bänder, wodurch man das Rückenteil somit über die Schultern und über den Bauchgurt befestigen kann. Dies ist beim Nukeproof nicht vorhanden. Da wird der Rücken wohl nur über den Bauchgurt gehalten.
Ansonsten kannst du auch mal Nukeproof anschreiben, die haben mir recht fix und sehr freundlichen geantwortet


----------



## Freak35 (4. Januar 2013)

@Schnitte: Ok, super! Vielen, vielen Dank für deine Antworten! Werden mir nun sehr wahrscheinlich die Nukeproof Jacket kaufen!


----------



## Schnitte (4. Januar 2013)

kein Problem  gern wieder


----------



## Igetyou (4. Januar 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich hab mir heute die Ortema Max Dynamic Safety Jacke bestellt. Schau mal drüber, vielleicht möchtest Infos, sobald ich sie habe. Wenn ja, dann schreib mich einfach mal die Tage an. Sollte kommende Woche hier sein. Als Neckbrace habe ich ein Leatt GPX Club 3.
> Meine bisherige Jacke ist auch eine IXS aber die nervt mich einfach nur, weil sie ständig verrutscht und das letzte Teil vom Rückenpanzer ins Genick schiebt...



Wäre über ein Feedback der Ortema Dynamic Safety Jacke dankbar!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Januar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wäre über ein Feedback der Ortema Dynamic Safety Jacke dankbar!



Hi,

werde berichten sobald sie da ist. Erinner mich doch nochmal daran  

Schönes Wochenende!!


----------



## Igetyou (4. Januar 2013)

Okay!
Geht klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romayrio (5. Januar 2013)

Hi, mal noch ne andere Facette. Habe mir die Protection Gear Jacke von Scott geholt.
Sitzt super und hat am Ellbogen, an den Schultern und im Rücken die Protektoren.
Lange ausritte sind damit kein Problem und man fühlt sich sicher.
Ich denke aber, dass sie er für den All Mountain Bereich geeignet sind.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Januar 2013)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Zur Leatt Safety Jacket: Habe in einem Bike Magazin gelesen, dass sie eher für Enduro geeignet sein soll. Sie ist meines Wissens nach noch nicht verfügbar. Laut crc erst ab dem 14.05.2013.http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=89052 Außerdem sieht sie sehr unstabil aus....



Wie ALLE Protektoren mit diesem neuartigen Material egal von welchem Hersteller gibt es natürlich nicht nur Vorteile. Es gibt Fälle, da ist man mit einem Hartschalenprotektor besser geschützt, ganz klar.


Ansonsten zum zweiten Teil des Zitats gilt ganz klar... Größe ist nicht alles, sowohl vom Lager als auch vom Preis.
Ich habe mehrere Protektorenjacken, Westen und Knieschoner von Leatt in der gänigsten Größe L/XL auf Lager.


----------



## Mürre (13. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir die Leatt 3dF Protektorenjacke bestellt und werde mal versuchen Vor- und Nachteile (meiner Meinung nach) aufzulisten:
Pro:
- Brustprotektor ist, genauso wie der RÃ¼ckenprotektor, nach Level -2 der EN Norm zertifiziert
- Die Aussparungen fÃ¼rs Brace sind hinten optional, vorne permanent und erleichtern das Tragen- keine umstÃ¤ndliche Anpassung und Fragen ob hinten Ã¼ber Protektor oder darunter
- Die "Hold-Down Straps" (praxiserfahrung habe ich keine damit) ermÃ¶glichen ein "einhaken" des Brace in die Gummischlaufen und sollen ein wegfall der Riemen ermÃ¶glichen
- Die Jacke hab noch seitliche Protektoren Ã¼ber der HÃ¼fte 
- Protektoren kÃ¶nnen alle (bis auf HÃ¼fte) entnommen werden- z.B. zum Waschen der Jacke
- mit 189â¬ preislich okay

Contra:
- Der Reisverschluss wirkt etwas unterdimensioniert und denke er wird nicht so lange halten
- Ich finde den RÃckenprotektor zu kurz (L bei 1,80m) der untere RÃ¼cken ist bei mir nicht abgedeckt
- Die Jacke enthÃ¤lt keinen Baugurt, wodurch der RÃ¼ckenprotektor immer im unteren Teil absteht und verrutscht.
- Die Schulterprotektoren sind zu klein dimensioniert. Abgedeckt wird bei mir nur die seitliche Schulterpartie und bisschen oben drauf, leider ist der Protektor nicht nach vorne und hinten gezogen und ermÃ¶glicht auch dort  einen Schutz
- Der Moisture Stoff wirkt nicht sehr reisfest (Haltbarkeit Ã¼ber die Jahre?)

Das waren so meine persÃ¶nlichen EindrÃ¼cke von der Jacke (gefahren bin ich damit nicht). Hatte sie zum Vergleich mit der POC Spine VPD2.0 Jacket bestellt. 
Hoffe das Feedback hilft etwas


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (2. Februar 2013)

Hatte die Leatt 3df heute auch mal getestet und war total enttäuscht 

Ist genau wie User MÜRRE es beschrieben hat, hab aber noch mehr Contra 

Contra: 
-Wenn man alleine ist das Neckbrace am Rücken in die Lasche reinbekommen?
-Das Jersey darüber bzw. darunter ziehen?


das war´s, die suche geht weiter


----------



## Menuett (2. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab das Jacket auch hier und werde es auch behalten. Ich finde es super angenehm zu tragen und die genannten Kritikpunkte kann ich nicht unbedingt bestätigen. Der Reißverschluss macht auf mich eigentlich einen ganz guten Eindruck, an meinem Alpinestars Jacket sieht der auch nicht anders aus. Der Rückenprotektor ist bei mir lang genug, bin aber mit 1,63 eher sehr klein  Die Schulterpolster find ich auch ganz gut, da sie bei mir auch vorne noch ein wenig den Arm umschließen. Bin eigentlich sehr angetan von dem Teil 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (3. Februar 2013)

Okay, und wie machst du es mit deinem Jersey? Und wie bekommst du Rückenteil vom Leattbrace in die Halterung am Rücken?


----------



## Menuett (3. Februar 2013)

clio3rs schrieb:


> Okay, und wie machst du es mit deinem Jersey? Und wie bekommst du Rückenteil vom Leattbrace in die Halterung am Rücken?



Hi, ich trag das Leatt über meinen Trikot, und schiebe es nicht in die Halterung  Dafür kann man ja extra das obere Teil vom Rückenprotektor raus nehmen..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (3. Februar 2013)

Also machst du das Brace mit dem  normalen Gurt fest?
Nutzt du die Laschen auf den Schultern, zum einhaken des Brace´s?


----------



## Mürre (4. Februar 2013)

Durch deine Körpergrösse Menuett scheint das besser zu passen 
Das Brace in die Führung hinten zu bekommen ist während des Anziehens doch gar nicht so schwer. Vorderen und hinteren Teil vom Brace trennen, beim Anziehen des Jackets hinteren Teil in die Führung und etwas festhalten, Trikot anziehen und dann vorderen Teil anbauen (unter das Trikot). Habe ich die ganze Zeit mit meinem 661 Suit so gemacht und hat super funktioniert
Bei dem Reisverschluss und Stoff habe ich schon arge Zweifel, dass er länger als 2 Jahre hält. Der am 661 Pressure Suit ist ungefähr gleich dimensioniert und war das erste was kaputt gegangen ist..... wenn sie dir aber passt dann wünsche ich viel Spaß damit


----------



## Menuett (4. Februar 2013)

clio3rs schrieb:


> Also machst du das Brace mit dem  normalen Gurt fest?
> Nutzt du die Laschen auf den Schultern, zum einhaken des Brace´s?


Ne von deren "tollen" Befestigungsmöglichkeiten nutze ich gar nix  Trag das Leatt ganz normal übern Trikot und nutze den normalen Gurt...



Mürre schrieb:


> Durch deine Körpergrösse Menuett scheint das besser zu passen
> Das Brace in die Führung hinten zu bekommen ist während des Anziehens doch gar nicht so schwer.
> ..... wenn sie dir aber passt dann wünsche ich viel Spaß damit


Joa da kommt mir meine Körpergröße ausnahmsweise mal zugute  Leider muss ich es aber im Schulterbreich umnähen lassen,da es dort zu weit ist....Aber gut,weil es sonst so toll sitzt kann ich damit leben  Der Stoff macht wirklich keinen seeehr robusten Eindruck, ich hoffe mal aber das es mit Trikot drüber den ein oder anderen Sturz überlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (26. Februar 2013)

Meine Jacke kam heute.
Bei 1,80m und 68kg passt sie mir in L leider nicht sonderlich gut.
Am Bauch deutlich zu weit und der Brustpanzer steht total ab.
Desweiteren stört mich das die Schulterprotektoren nur seitlich sind
und die Schulter gar nicht umschließen.

Ich schick sie heute zurück. Als nächstes  probiere ich mal den POC Spine 2.0


----------



## Mürre (26. Februar 2013)

POC passt meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser (Schulter, Bauchgurt, Länge Rückenprotektor...). Hatte beide zeitgleich bestellt und konnte so sehr gut vergleichen- behalten habe ich POC.
L/XL bei 1,81m und 81kg


----------



## Igetyou (26. Februar 2013)

Mürre schrieb:


> POC passt meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser (Schulter, Bauchgurt, Länge Rückenprotektor...). Hatte beide zeitgleich bestellt und konnte so sehr gut vergleichen- behalten habe ich POC.
> L/XL bei 1,81m und 81kg



Fährst du ihn mit Leatt Brace??


----------



## Mürre (27. Februar 2013)

Ich werde ihn mit Brace fahren. Kam dieses Jahr noch nicht aufs Rad da hier noch einiges von diesem weißen Zeug liegt und ich daher am Wochenende lieber die Skier bewege.

Beim probieren ging es ohne Probleme, werde mich vielleicht etwas umgewöhnen müssen (hatte es immer unter meinem 661 Pressure Suit und dann das Trikot drüber) aber wird schon gehen.


----------



## Spongebob83 (29. März 2013)

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir die Leatt Jacke kaufen soll da ich mir in meiner ixs battle jacket wie ein unbeweglicher Ritter vorkomme. Die Normen erfüllt sie ja lt. homepage deswegen verwundert es mich das in einem Bike Magazin zu lesen war das der Schutz nicht besonders gut.  @Pyrosteiner: In welchen Situationen hat man deiner Meinung nach Nachteile mit einem System aus Schaum???


----------



## der_erce (3. April 2013)

Schön zu sehen dass es nicht nur mir so geht. Der Markt scheint mehr als überfordert mit den Anforderungen oder es kommt nichts bei den Manufakturen an.
Ich bin auch auf der Suche und kreise wie ein Geier ständig über den Angeboten und lege mich fast täglich wieder auf was anderes fest. 
Zur Nukeproof muss ich sagen, dass ein Bekannter die fährt und er meinte dass die Qualität des Meshes ihn nicht überzeugt hat. Nach einem JAhr (glaub ich) ist das Mesh schon an einigen Stellen gerissen. Der Schutz ist wohl gut und er fährt das ganze mit Leatt Brace. Tja eine ähnliche alternative wäre für mich z.b. der 661 Evo Pressure Suit und ich hab das ganze Netz durchforstet aber es gibt wenig Infos, Tests und Previews davon. Ich hab mich sehr gefreut (zunächst) als in der aktuellen Freeride was darüber zu lesen war. WAS ich aber gelesen hab war absolut nichtssagend und ich steh wieder da wo ich bin.
Dann bin ich auf die Hellraiser von ONeal aufmerksam geworden. Hardschale für den Rücken und SAS-Tec Schaum für den Rest. Soll wohl relativ gut belüftet sein. Mein Bikehändler meinte dass wäre die schlecht verkaufteste (schreibt man das so??) Jacke die er hatte und die wäre sacksschwer. hmm... Er bot mir die POC an für 350 Tacken , ich weiß allerdings nicht obs die DH oder die normale ist. Aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht so vorstellen dass Schulter und Ellbogenpads an der richtigen Stelle bleiben. Die ganze Jacke sieht irgendwie seltsam aus.
Fazit: Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was ich machen soll. Ein Tip von meinem Bikefutzi war : Erst Helm, dann Jacke, dann Neckbrace. So passt alles vernünftig zueinandern. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja hier ne gute Info.


----------



## Mürre (3. April 2013)

Zur POC kann ich nur sagen, dass die Ellebogenprotektoren an ihrem Platz bleiben und an der Schulter sich vielleicht minimal bewegt- Wobei ich das nicht spüre. Fahre das Spine Jacket selbst mit Leatt Brace und es passt wunderbar darüber und rutscht nicht.
Qualitativ kann ich nichts negatives berichten.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (4. April 2013)

Grüße,

ich habe den Leatt Brace DBX Comp 4 und stehe auch vor dem Problem des Gladis... Bin bis jetzt eine Dianese Racing Jacket gefahren aber da ich mich letzte Sasion so zerlegt hatte, will ich nicht mehr ohne Nackenschutz fahren und nun passt die irgendwie nicht mit dem Leatt zusammen...
Nun hatte ich eine alpinestars bionic, oder wie die heißt, an. Diese war selbst in XL deutlich zu eng an den Armen... Hat am Reißverschluss am Oberarm so übel eingeschnitten, dass das wirklich nicht funktionierte.

Ich bin 1,75 und wiege so um die 84 kg, da ich ordentlich Kraftsport mache... Gibt es eine Jacke, welche für trainierte Leute gut passt und mit dem Leatt auch tragbar ist? Ist ja ein K(r)ampf mal was passendes zu finden... Für Hinweise bin ich unendlich dankbar!


----------



## der_erce (4. April 2013)

Also die POC ist dehnbar und kein Mesh. Und vom NeckBrace her funzt die anscheinend gut mit dem Leatt. Kostet halt 370Flocken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (19. Mai 2013)

Hat jetzt hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Jacke von Leatt? Lässt sich die "Führung" für die Finne wie hier abgebildet per Klettverschluss lösen?

http://media.chopmtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Picture-741-600x901.jpg


----------



## Mürre (19. Mai 2013)

Bisschen selbst lesen muss man schon selbst!
Platzhalter für die Finne lässt sich ohne Probleme rauslösen


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Mai 2013)

Lösen ist klar, soweit kann ich auch lesen 

Weiß nicht ob du meine Frage ordentlich gelesen hast 

Mir geht's um das Graue "U"
Das würde ja nur was bringen, wenn man kein Trikot drüber trägt

http://www.atomic-moto.com/assets/images/product images 2013/leatt/leatt-3df-body-protector-det4.jpg

Hier sieht man wie die Finne drin steckt

http://www.velomirshop.ru/tmp/leatt2013/_Z5I7013.jpg


Also ob deine Lösungen möglich sind

So







oder so


----------



## god0t (19. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube genau das meint mürre doch, oder? Und mit Deinen Bildern zeigst Du doch auch, das es geht? Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden


----------



## Chrisinger (19. Mai 2013)

Ich denke er meint den Platzhalter






Ich würde es nur gerne von jemand wissen, der das Teil hat. Les mich schon seit 2 Tagen ein und gefunden hab ich leider noch nichts konkretes. Nur immer das der Platzhalter raus gemacht werden kann


----------



## Mürre (20. Mai 2013)

Also ich hatte das Teil zum Probieren. Ich versuche es nochmals zu beschreiben:
Dieser "Platzhalter" kann, wenn man kein Brace fährt, drin bleiben und schützt dann den oberen Teil. Wenn du über ein Brace verfügst nimmst du den "Platzhalter" raus und es wird , wie auf den Bildern gut zu sehen ist, die hintere Finne dort eingepasst. Die von dir erfragte U-Führung bleibt immer dort! Sie dient dem  Platzhalter zur Stabilität und soll wohl auch als Führung/ Stabilisierung fürs Brace dienen. Sie steht nicht weit raus und stört auch nicht
Das Trikot kommt dann über den ganzen Salat, um alles zu stabilisieren- keine Bänder vom Leatt nötig. Problem könnte sein, dass die Halsaussparung des Trikots etwas klein ist...
Das Brace soll zusätzlich durch zwei, in der Jacke eingearbeitete Ösen, auf den Schultern stabilisiert bzw. gegen Hochrutschen gesichert werden 
Ich wüsste nicht mehr was ich dazu noch schreiben soll oder wie....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (20. Mai 2013)

Ok, danke hast mir schon weiter geholfen.

Finde es nur schade, dass das Abkletten der U-Führung nicht funktioniert


----------



## stinky35 (21. Mai 2013)

Das funktioniert, kannst die u-führung (wie du auf dem einen Bild sehen kannst) auch weg lassen. Dann liegt die finne einfach nur in der ausbuchtung des platzhalters.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Mai 2013)

Top, danke!


----------



## ShredFred (19. Juli 2013)

Hiho,

Also ich habe das Problem das ich ein Leatt Brace GPX Race besitze in S/M und dafür eine Protektiorjacke suche. Verliebt habe ich mich ja in die POC Spine 2.0. Diese Passt mir in S perfekt (179cm/63kg) ist aber leider nicht kombinierbar mit dem Brace! 

-Die Brustprotektoren sind so weit oben, das sie das Brace immer nach oben/hinten schieben.

-Wenn ich das Brace unter der Jacke trage, bekomme ich den Reisverschuss nicht mehr zu und das Jersey/Trickot nichtmehr an.

Kennt jemand eine Alternative zum Poc, die gut belüftet ist, save und kombinierbar mit dem Leatt Brace ist?


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Juli 2013)

@ShredFred

Ich fahre die Kombi Leatt POC Spine 2.0 seit 3-4 Monaten.
Funktioniert prima. Ich brauche nicht mal die Gurte.
Das Leatt steckt unter dem Rückprotektor.
Vielleicht spielst du noch ein wenig mit den Einsätzen rum.


----------



## Mürre (19. Juli 2013)

Fahre das brace auch schon länger mit poc 2.0 Jacke , fahre es komplett drüber und es verrutscht eigentlich gar nicht. Wiege allerdings auch mehr und fahre es mit gurt und längeren Einsätzen


----------



## ShredFred (19. Juli 2013)

Mürre schrieb:


> Fahre das brace auch schon länger mit poc 2.0 Jacke , fahre es komplett drüber und es verrutscht eigentlich gar nicht. Wiege allerdings auch mehr und fahre es mit gurt und längeren Einsätzen



ich hab schon die längsten einsätze drin, denke wenn die länger wären wäre es besser. was ich mir auch vostellen kann ist das durch eine größere weste auch die brustprotektoren etwas weiter unten angebracht sind, so das das brace nicht dort aufliegt.





supermanlovers schrieb:


> @_ShredFred_
> 
> Ich fahre die Kombi Leatt POC Spine 2.0 seit 3-4 Monaten.
> Funktioniert prima. Ich brauche nicht mal die Gurte.
> ...



Wo hast du dann die Bruststützen von deinem Leattbrace?


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Juli 2013)

ShredFred schrieb:


> ich hab schon die längsten einsätze drin, denke wenn die länger wären wäre es besser. was ich mir auch vostellen kann ist das durch eine größere weste auch die brustprotektoren etwas weiter unten angebracht sind, so das das brace nicht dort aufliegt.
> 
> Wo hast du dann die Bruststützen von deinem Leattbrace?



Ich trage das Brace natürlich über dem Brustschutz. Allerdings habe ich nur zwei der drei Matten drin.
Ich habe sogar nur den kurzen Einsatz drin.
Das Leatt sitz wahrscheinlich nicht perfekt aber es stört nicht beim
fahren und die Schutzwirkung sollte gegeben sein.


----------



## Alldayallnight (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo, wollte fragen, ob wer von euch mit dem 3df schon einen Sturz hatte? Und ob es auch für Downhill/Freeride geeignet ist?
Überlege mir eins statt meiner Fox Protektoren Jacke zu besorgen! 
Oder evtl den Leatt BODY PROTECTOR 5.5 je nach dem ob das 3df auch bei eher härteren Stürzen was aushält 

Bitte um Antwort!

MfG


----------



## Schnitte (29. Januar 2015)

also ich habe eine 3df jacke von Leatt jetzt eine saison lang getestet und hatte regelmäßig Stürze im DH und 4X damit
bin nach jedem Sturz weitergefahren ohne Schmerzen oder Probleme. Sicherlich wird dich die Jacke nicht vor allem Schützen, ich habe mit der Jacke ein besseres Gefühl als mit meiner alten Jacke die Hartschale war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alldayallnight (29. Januar 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Waren das beim Downhill eher schwere Stürze also wie z.B Baumumarmung oder ein Kuss mit nem Felsen oder leichte?
danke


----------



## Schnitte (29. Januar 2015)

Was ist schon hart? 
Bin auf mehreren strecken in steinfeldern eingerastet, würde sagen jeder Sturz nach dem aufsteht und sich lediglich mal schüttelt, kann nicht zu hart gewesen sein
aber eine protektorenjacke wird dich nicht heftigen Brüchen schützen aus meiner Sicht. Alles im allen bin ich zufrieden mit dem Material und Freunde von mir auch. Die 3df Jacke von leatt ist zudem mit relativ dicken Material gearbeitet im Gegensatz zum Body armour jacket von nuke proof.  Mit der Jacke fühle ich mich zumindest sehr sicher und wohl...


----------



## Alldayallnight (29. Januar 2015)

Oke, danke für die Aufschlussreiche Antwort!
Werde dann im Sommer mal eine Probieren!
Ride on!

MfG


----------



## Sam-Eugen (12. August 2015)

Ich werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch eine zulegen, da ich ein Brace 5.5 von Leatt besitze und man es anscheinend sehr gut mit 
einnnader verbinden kann, dennoch ist es nicht ganz günstig und für den Preis sollte es schon gut schützen. 
Falls noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem neuen 3DF in Schwarz hat, kann hier ja kleinwas dazuschreiben =)


----------



## vossi007 (12. Dezember 2015)

Moin moin - wie fällt die Jacke in der Größe aus?

Müsste laut Tabelle von denen ne XXL Jacke nehmen - ich bin aber relativ dünn. Problem: Rückenteil lässt sich doch nicht fixieren - ist die Gefahr des Schlabberfits groß?


----------



## Sam-Eugen (18. Dezember 2015)

dan nehm lieber die L/XL (so wie ich) !

bin 184 cm groß, bin muskulös auf 93 kilo und ich werde die 3DF nicht mehr hergeben.

Mein Kurzbericht zur Jacke:
- liegt sehr gut an !, man spürt sie sogut wie überhaupt nicht.
- Bei stürzten verrutscht sie nicht, bleibt hauteng an einem dran 
  (*Rückenteil lässt sich mit der Brustplatte zuschnallen und man kann diese anziehen) 
- mir persönlich fehlt noch etwas Schutz im Bereich der Rippen  

Ansonsten habe ich NICHTS zu bemängeln ! die kostet zwar viel aber ist für den Downhill sowie enduro sehr gut geeignet. 
*allerdings die Downhillstercken wie in Bad Wildbad mit einem spitzen Felsenmeer könnte es böse werden aber dennoch gut schützen, aber für alle anderen Bikeparks TOP.


----------

